# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] Problems With 14.04 Install

## NM5TF

I have Ubu 14.04 on a bootable USB stick for testing... :Exclamation: 

It boots fine, but has some display driver issues....using a Nvidia graphics card
that exhibits the same problems I had coming from Ubu 10.04 to 12.04....zig-zag
lines, hung screens, etc.... :d'oh!: 

question: would it be beneficial going to 13.04 from 12.04 before going to 14.04  :Eh?: 

or is there some other sequence I should do 1st ??? 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 14.04 maybe  :Confused: 

TIA...Tommy

----------


## NM5TF

I have Ubu 14.04 on a bootable USB stick for testing...

It boots fine, but has some display driver issues....using a Nvidia graphics card
that exhibits the same problems I had coming from Ubu 10.04 to 12.04....zig-zag
lines, hung screens, etc....

question: would it be beneficial going to 13.04 from 12.04 before going to 14.04 

or is there some other sequence I should do 1st ??? 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 14.04 maybe 

TIA...Tommy

----------


## VMC

There's a problem with _nouveau_ for sure. I have a bug report on the System-Settings freeze. The "zig-zag" lines I only had on Kubuntu. I solved that by first boot using _nomodeset_ and then from second boot on _nouveau_ worked fine.

----------


## NM5TF

> There's a problem with _nouveau_ for sure. I have a bug report on the System-Settings freeze. The "zig-zag" lines I only had on Kubuntu. I solved that by first boot using _nomodeset_ and then from second boot on _nouveau_ worked fine.


@VMC.....thanx for quick reply...

for clarity I have NOT installed 14.04 yet....using a "live" session to be certain
14.04 works with my HW 1st....

can I get to the boot screen to use nomodeset from a "live" session ??

if so, how ??

I see no grub menu to edit the boot file....

Tommy

----------


## VMC

I think its 'F6' and then go to the end of the line , type a space then _nomodeset,_ thenreturn. I use loop-back and haven't used the cd/dvd install in a while.

----------


## NM5TF

> I think its 'F6' and then go to the end of the line , type a space then _nomodeset,_ thenreturn. I use loop-back and haven't used the cd/dvd install in a while.


thanx...will try that....

BTW...you have exactly same HW as mine...AMD Athlon K8-64 Dual Core + NvidiaGEforce 6150se graphics
so it must be possible to make it work

Tommy

----------


## NM5TF

OK nomodeset worked for the display problem...

now if I can just get my wifi working reliably I'll be happy

have already tried blacklisting the native realTek drivers
and running RTL8192xC_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105.zip
but it crashed...maybe it's for an older kernel ???

will check the forums for wireless problems under 14.04

----------


## oldfred

Moved to Ubuntu +1.

You do know that 14.04 will not be released until 2014, in month o4? 
Only testers that want to look for bugs should be attempting to use it. Plus the daily just opened so it is mostly just 13.10, but may change and break daily.

----------


## cariboo

Please don't create multiple threads on the same subject, I have merged your two threads.

----------


## VMC

> thanx...will try that....
> 
> BTW...you have exactly same HW as mine...AMD Athlon K8-64 Dual Core + NvidiaGEforce 6150se graphics
> so it must be possible to make it work
> 
> Tommy


Since we have the same nvidia graphics, please go to my bug report on this problem and click that "This bug effects you", thanks.

----------


## NM5TF

> Since we have the same nvidia graphics, please go to my bug report on this problem and click that "This bug effects you", thanks.


done...

----------


## NM5TF

marking this thread SOLVED now

got rid of nouveau video driver & installed nvidia-current...display freezing/smearing
now solved....

wifi now working with 3.11 kernel by following directions in this thread:

https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes

Tommy

----------

